# SHTF fiction books



## RedLion

I have pretty much read everything from Angry American, Bradbury, Joe Nobody, One Second After and the Survivalist series. Any other authors/books folks would recommend?


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

Always start with "Alas, Babylon" because it's a darned good book full-stop.

Lucifer's Hammer

299 Days is a good series if entirely unrealistic

77 Says in September

Lights Out by David Crawford is entertaining.

There's always Patriots by ole Rawles (although it's pretty far fetched, it is amusing at times)

Unintended Consequences by John Ross (I think that's who wrote it).


----------



## RedLion

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Always start with "Alas, Babylon" because it's a darned good book full-stop.
> 
> Lucifer's Hammer
> 
> 299 Days is a good series if entirely unrealistic
> 
> 77 Says in September
> 
> Lights Out by David Crawford is entertaining.
> 
> There's always Patriots by ole Rawles (although it's pretty far fetched, it is amusing at times)
> 
> Unintended Consequences by John Ross (I think that's who wrote it).


Thanks for the suggestions. I read the first three books of the 299 day series and found it lacking. I have read the Patriots books as well. Still some good suggestions.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

The first two are dated, but they are great novels and great reads. 

I guarantee you will find yourself from time to time making the statement "Alas, Babylon" after you've read that book...


----------



## RedLion

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> The first two are dated, but they are great novels and great reads.
> 
> I guarantee you will find yourself from time to time making the statement "Alas, Babylon" after you've read that book...


I will be sure to check it out.


----------



## Dirk Pitt

Unintended Consequences is a great book, but It will take awhile, that thing is BIG, I don't know how many pages but it took me awhile and I am pretty fast reader.


----------



## 7052

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Unintended Consequences by John Ross (I think that's who wrote it).


I HIGHLY second this book. Maybe not a TRUE SHTF book, but an excellent read and worthy book all by itself. The deep, rich history of the firearm culture vs the shenanigans of the gun control movement along make the book worthy. You will understand more, and appreciate the lengths to which people, and the government, will go to maintain control and power.

+100


----------



## beach23bum

"One Second After" had a second book come out called "One Year After" by: William R. Forstchen also he wrote "Day of Wrath" which gave me nightmares.


----------



## XDs

Is the survivalist series the one that started off with patriots?


----------



## Grim Reality

Lucifer's Hammer (by Larry Niven)
Earth Abides (by G. Stewart)
Farnam's Freehold (Heinlein)


All of them are good and deal with TEOTWAWKI.

Grim


----------



## jdbushcraft

Farnam's freehold starts as a survivalist story then takes a huge turn into sci-fi


----------



## sideKahr

I'm reading "Gone With the Wind", and I never considered it a SHTF book, but it is! After Sherman went through, those poor people in Georgia had no homes, no farms, no food, and no infrastructure. It's the closest thing to a widespread SHTF this country has ever seen. Tragic.

I agree with Grim and would also recommend "Earth Abides". Great book.


----------



## RedLion

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## happypuppy

I tried the 299 days series and the main character was far too much of a whimp. (A bit of a spoiler) he leaves his kids during SHTF and bugs out as his wife is in denial ? Off to the used book store it went 

I HIGHLY recommend 2 3 book series by mark Goodwin 

The days of Noah and American exit strategy 

I think the guy is an economist and his vision is near prophetic


----------



## doubledown

I love the Mark Goodwin books!


----------



## TacticalCanuck

1984. While it was intended to be a warning many have chosen to use it as a manual.


----------



## sideKahr

TacticalCanuck said:


> 1984. While it was intended to be a warning many have chosen to use it as a manual.


Very perceptive, Tac Canuck.


----------



## Deebo

Can't dig old threads easily on this phone, but there is a list of books and free pdfs here sponewhere. 
Some great short stories, and FREE .pdfs.


----------



## RedLion

TacticalCanuck said:


> 1984. While it was intended to be a warning many have chosen to use it as a manual.


True. Any schools still require kids to read 1984? I was required to read it.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

RedLion said:


> True. Any schools still require kids to read 1984? I was required to read it.


I wasnt but it could vary from district to district and country to country. Huck Fynn is now banned here. They say it glorifies slavery.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

sideKahr said:


> I'm reading "Gone With the Wind", and I never considered it a SHTF book, but it is! After Sherman went through, those poor people in Georgia had no homes, no farms, no food, and no infrastructure. It's the closest thing to a widespread SHTF this country has ever seen. Tragic.
> 
> I agree with Grim and would also recommend "Earth Abides". Great book.


Sherman is a perfect example of "the winner getting to choose who is a war criminal and who isn't."

There are others in US history, such as Curtis LeMay who famously said " I suppose if I had lost the war, I would have been tried as a war criminal."

Yes, general, you would have been.


----------



## Waterguy

Animal Farm. Between this book and 1984, I'm convinced Orwell was a psychic.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

I read the Patriots rawles series. have to say I enjoyed the Grid Down series much more.


----------



## Illini Warrior

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Sherman is a perfect example of "the winner getting to choose who is a war criminal and who isn't."
> 
> There are others in US history, such as Curtis LeMay who famously said " I suppose if I had lost the war, I would have been tried as a war criminal."
> 
> Yes, general, you would have been.


and every US military officer/soldier that did a crossover and fought for the Confederacy - including Lee - should have been executed as traitors .... there's two sides to every coin


----------



## SittingElf

Just finishing reading FORGOTTEN FORBIDDEN AMERICA "Rise of Tyranny". It great SHTF Fiction.

As good as, or maybe even better than The McClane Apocolypse" series.

SHTF scenario for the book is total economic collapse, with an Obama-like president who has a happy pen. Martial Law, Weapon Sales forbidden, Forced Labor, Bank Accounts taken, Fema Camps, Preppers hunted...etc...
Realistic scenario that will get you thinking....and worrying!

Very well written, and I'm just about done with the first book. The second just released in March..."Patriots Reborn" is now sitting on my Kindle App awaiting reading. Highly recommended! Action, Personalities, great prep ideas, and more.

Amazon multiple formats by Thomas A Watson.


----------



## oldgrouch

I another post I recommended "Unintended Consequences." It is expensive and about 850 pages. Very good book (super book) about gun culture, 2nd amendment, and the governments alphabet agencies. You will learn to really love the ATF. I enjoyed "One Second After" as my wife went to college about 5 miles from Black mountain. We currently live about 50 miles from the area. Goodwin's Noah novels are good reads and take place in the Knoxville/Sevierville area. Lots of Biblical references.


----------

